# Biology majors



## Faded Lines (Sep 22, 2006)

I will be one starting next week, as I am a freshman this coming Fall semester at SUNY Oswego. I have a few quetions.

Were you amazing at high school science and math?---I was not, I was only good at bio (just got 5 on AP) and I am abysmal at math. Dropped physics on first day

Were you scared you didn't know much about bio, even as a student about to major in it?----I do, and I feel worthless

How many hours a week did you study in college?

Do you speak with your professors a lot outside of class?---Scared to do this

What do you plan on doing with a degree on biology?---As of now I would consider focusing on marine life or infectious diseases...anything microbial maybe.

Thanks


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm not sure how much I study because I spent most of that time procrastinating with my book open, so it's very hard to judge when the work actually starts, lol. I do put a decent amount of work into it though, especially for my chem classes. (I'm a junior atm..) No need to worry about not knowing the subject well beforehand... when I was in high school I took AP/advanced everything except science a few years and math.. because I just didn't feel like it, never even liked the subject, lmao. In my Sr. year in high school I took AP biology and COMPLETELY blew it off. I took my first few years at a comm college, and have all A's.. honestly don't think it was any easier than university... I'm currently enrolled in like 15 hours at my university now, but I've only been taking 12, and the workload is pretty intense with that even... 

basically.. you'll learn the intro biology stuff in biology. And for each of the other biology related courses you encounter, you'll probably start off with an intro chapter or review over basic biology. The stuff you learn in biology really builds on itself, you'll be surprised.

I'm decent at math and science. I'm not even interested in math and science. Have a 4.0 still but we'll see what happens this semester, I'm getting extremely lazy. One surprising thing is that though I literally hated my major for 2 years and was set on changing it to something, anyyything, I now kind of like it. I especially enjoy chemistry (Idk about physics yet), because the hard work is rewarding I guess...

No idea what I'm doing with the major, lol. At this pt, I just want a degree.

gl.

Oh, and I don't talk to my teachers outside of class much. Most seem to respond to emails fairly well though, and I have attended office hours for extra help... a lot of teachers will kinda bump your grade at the end of the sem based on your work ethic.


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

I feel the same way. I'm considering a biochem major. I've gotten good grades on science classes, but not amazing (low 90s). Math, I started out stellar -- I had a 100% average in Advanced Geometry and 100% in Advanced Algebra II. Then, when I took precalc (and had a different teacher), my grades started great then went down, and after a ridiculous amount of studying, I pulled off a 93% on the final. Anyway, as much as I am interested in science, sometimes it is SO difficult. I hated physics because it just seemed like another annoying math class, but I still pulled off an 88% on the exam. I'm just worried I won't be able to handle the higher level classes.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I kindof wandered around for a bit in arts and ended up in biology.

I didn't take any high school physics. I had to get special permission to take physics 100 without any of the high school prereqs. I did fine though, and I guess I like math. I wasn't super, but I did fine it. 6 in IB math.

I still don't know anything about bio. No it wasn't intimidating, because everyone else is in the same boat when they start. As said above, bio hugely builds on itself. If you can, avoid cramming and study over the whole semester so things really get into your brain and it will help you in the following semesters when they build on that material.

They do tend to spend at least the first week of every semester doing review of stuff you should already know about bio. So if you don't know much, you can pick it up then. I always find those review weeks really helpful.

I guess I study alot, but that's just because I'm a huge dork, not because of bio. Yes I talk to professors outside of class, and yes I find it really helps. They are usually really patient as long as you look like you are putting in effort.

No idea what I'll do with it. I'm currently working in an MBB lab on my campus. It's cool. Ideally, I guess I'd like to work for the Canadian Cancer Society, they have a lab in Vancouver. I just like learning about bio, and that's as far as my planning has gone.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Faded Lines said:


> I will be one starting next week, as I am a freshman this coming Fall semester at SUNY Oswego. I have a few quetions.
> 
> Were you amazing at high school science and math?---I was not, I was only good at bio (just got 5 on AP) and I am abysmal at math. Dropped physics on first day
> *Well, if you are going to be a biology major, then most of your classes will be biology related and you did well in high school bio, so you should be fine. You will have to take intro. level math, intro. level chem. and organic chem. which is a lot like bio. in that you need to be able to memorize lots of information. *
> ...


..


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

I was going to major in bio but dropped out so i have some advice on what not to do. 
1) Dont be antisocial, make friends whenever possible because they can make you feel more comfortable while going to college and also have someone to ask for help when you need it. 
2) Talk to the professors
3) go to college events
4) go to class, if you feel yourself getting too depressed you should talk to someone


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

im a biology major. in high school i could not even get a passing grade in algebra 1. however i am now a 4.0 student in college. biology is REALLY easy its chemistry and math that are tough. although math isnt that bad for me anymore. im 19 btw.


----------

